# Stabilisers?



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Not sure if that is the proper name for them, but am refering to the legs you wind down at the back of the motor home to make it more stable and stop it from bouncing around.

Does anyone know where we can buy some? 
If they can be fitted to a Swift Sundance 630L 2003 edition it's about 23'7 we think in length.

You can tell we've been away in it for a few days as have come back with lots of questions!...

Our previous motor home came with them already fitted and they made a big difference. This one we have now has a rear lounge so would help to have them, however it has a very deep bumper at rear so not sure if we can fit them or not.

Thanks in advance for any advice offered.


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

CAK Tanks of leamington/kenilworth area do something that may be suitable - HTH for starters


----------



## 97022 (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi Travelbug

Saw an advert in April issue of MMM - Transleisure have a 12v LevelTronic system now with remote control or self-levelling system of operation. You might want to check these out before making up your mind on standard wind-up ones.

www.transleisure.co.uk

regards, david


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

Hello travelbug

If you look in the Mechanical & Technical forum in the Base Chassis section you will find the info there.

trig


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Have tried to find it in this section but to no avail. Can you tell me which 'keyword' to use to do a search of that forum?


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

' Fiat chassis stabilizer question' . After the sticky note it's the 12th item down the list.

trig



P.S. this is not the type of steady that Scotjimland is directing you too.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

The thread and the link :

http://motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-9987.html&highlight=steadies
http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/chassis/corner_steadies.aspx


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Okay thanks, found that section. Have looked at the website in question and think I've found the right ones. Will have a word with our mechanic and see if he thinks he can fit them. Thanks to all who've helped


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Legs*



> Will have a word with our mechanic and see if he thinks he can fit them


If he say NO. Speak to the guys at Towtal in Stoke they supply or supply and fit.

Click here Towtal


----------



## 88919 (May 10, 2005)

anybody got any idea on prices for the remote control levelling systems?
i hsve checked the website but no prices showing.

cheers

andy& amanda


----------



## 89088 (May 13, 2005)

amok

Transleisure advertise this system, I believe it costs £2000 fitted. Also it weighs approx. 60Kgs.

trig


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I contacted transleisure about these and still haven't had a response.
I had the cash ready to go but ended up spending it on other stuff.
Companies really should respond to potential customers emails.

I think the most annoying thing is that they could have just put the price on their website  

Cheers
Karl


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

gromett said:


> I think the most annoying thing is that they could have just put the price on their websitel


That was my first thought but it would be difficult as each motorhome will require different amounts of time to install, however they could have given some indication.. but that would probably scare most people away :lol:


----------



## 107710 (Oct 17, 2007)

gromett said:


> I contacted transleisure about these and still haven't had a response.
> I had the cash ready to go but ended up spending it on other stuff.
> Companies really should respond to potential customers emails.
> 
> ...


I am having the same problem. They don't answer their phone or reply to emails. have they gone out of business?


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

paulnic said:


> I am having the same problem. They don't answer their phone or reply to emails. have they gone out of business?


Maybe someone has replied since I started as my phone went.... but there is another thread running to Transleisure running at the moment, and it appears they have ceased trading.

Carol


----------



## williambark (May 1, 2005)

hello

Transleisure have gone out of business but there is help we at TOWtal have now started to fit level tronic and can help you with any questions you may have.


----------

